# Remington Introduces Premier Expander Shotshell Ammunition Featuring Barnes Sabot Slu



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...shell-ammunition-featuring-barnes-sabot-slug/


----------

